# Eheim 2217 classic problem



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

hi guys i bought a eheim 2217 a few weeks ago when i set it up and got it running it was dead silent then a few days later it started making a very loud annoying noise so i cleaned it out and noticed there was sand in it. i got all the sand out but its still very loud for some reason any suggestions on what i can do? ive got really fine sand in my tank i think its caribsea super natural moonlight sand

also i was wondering what exactly would happen if you had a power outtage? would my tank somehow drain onto the floor?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope, no overflow as long as the inlet and outlet are in the tank. 

As for the filter problem, try adding more filter to the top of the filter media to strain out any sand and prevent it from getting into the imperller housing.


Another thing you can try is to raise the filter intake off of the bottom of the tank so it doesn't suck in sand that gets blown around.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

fleescar said:


> noticed there was sand in it. i got all the sand out but its still very loud for some reason any suggestions on what i can do? ive got really fine sand in my tank i think its
> 
> also i was wondering what exactly would happen if you had a power outtage? would my tank somehow drain onto the floor?


re sand - if its still making noise either the pump was damaged by the sand, or there is still material stuck inside it, or both.

As for a power outage - why would it drain? its a closed system, it shouldn't matter if its pumping or not, now if its leaking when off, you've got a leak that needs fixed.


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks.

i got all the sand out of it but when i start it back up its super loud? i cleaned it a few times but that doesnt seem to help any ideas on what could be causing it?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

fleescar said:


> thanks.
> 
> i got all the sand out of it but when i start it back up its super loud? i cleaned it a few times but that doesnt seem to help any ideas on what could be causing it?


Damage to the impeller/shaft - sand + moving parts = major abrasion

https://www.eheimparts.com/client/homepage.aspx


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

thank you very much. that sounds about right it sounds like a grinding noise as far as i can tell lol. no more sand for me


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

fleescar said:


> thank you very much. that sounds about right it sounds like a grinding noise as far as i can tell lol. no more sand for me


how close was the intake to the sand? maybe lift it up a few inches?


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

ive taken about half of the sand out now it was pretty close to it maybe 2 inches above it or so i have a pleco in there and it likes to move the sand around and create gigantic clouds sometimes so either way i dont think it will matter lol. i tried a while ago lifting it up even more but it still makes a really loud annoying sound so i guess i need to get a new impeller ill check it out tomorrow maybe


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*noisy impeller*

Sounds like impeller shaft has some abrasion from the sand contact. I would remove the shaft (just pull it straight out from the housing), apply some vasiline
on the shaft and inside the housing .This should quiet it down, it work on my AC filter and they are notorious for impeller noise.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

This is what I use on all my flters:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3650250


----------

